# Right-angle light with magnetic base to be left in a car



## Cemoi (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi all,
Any suggestion in the "budget" (say <$30) category for a right-angle light, with a magnetic base?
It can be (convertible into) a headlamp.
Both the Fenix LD15R and the Olight H1 do fill the bill, but I find them a bit expensive to be left permanently in a car, and seldom used.
The Zebralights (I have one already) are nice but lack a magnetic base, and are also too high value to be left as a thieves target.
Batteries could be either AA (I would use lithium primaries who best stand the heat) or CR123.
Neutral white would be a bonus.
Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 8, 2019)

you can find skilhunt h02-3 on ebay for about 30-35 bucks, not sure if i'd leave li ion in a car in a summer, it may get pretty hot in there. you might want to use cr123, they better tolerate heat cold.


----------



## flatline (Aug 8, 2019)

Manker e02 (which is AAA) or Manker e03 (AA).

I have the e02 and it's excellent. It's my understanding that the e03 is identical except has 3 times the capacity due to the bigger cell size.

--flatline


----------



## Cemoi (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks for your replies.



alpg88 said:


> not sure if i'd leave li ion in a car in a summer, it may get pretty hot in there. you might want to use cr123, they better tolerate heat cold.


 Aren't AA Lithium primaries (Energizer Ultimate) the same chemistry as CR123, hence the same tolerance to heat?
I forgot to mention that the light should be rather compact, hence my preference for a AA or single-CR123 format.
Manker A03 seems OK and moderately priced. I see Manker also has a CR123 model (A04) but it is on the same price level as Fenix LD15R or Olight H1.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 8, 2019)

Cemoi said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Aren't AA Lithium primaries (Energizer Ultimate) the same chemistry as CR123, hence the same tolerance to heat?
> .


yes, same tolerance to heat


----------



## flatline (Aug 8, 2019)

Cemoi said:


> Aren't AA Lithium primaries (Energizer Ultimate) the same chemistry as CR123, hence the same tolerance to heat?



No. If they were the same chemistry, then they would have the same voltage, yet the CR123 open circuit voltage is almost two times greater than the AA Lithium primaries.

--flatline


----------



## Cemoi (Aug 9, 2019)

Re. Lithium primaries AA vs CR123, I searched CPF and found several posts saying they both have the same tolerance to heat, which is confirmed by the manufacturer's respective datasheets:
http://data.energizer.com/pdfs/l91.pdf
http://data.energizer.com/pdfs/123.pdf


----------



## aginthelaw (Aug 9, 2019)

Nebo makes one but I don’t remember the model (cricket?). Might be a aaa light though. You need a pry bar to remove the light from metal from what I remember.


----------



## Dave D (Aug 9, 2019)

I keep at Nebo LIL Larry in my car, fueled with AAA Lithium primaries.

You'd need to look into how to use it as a head light though.

The Nebo Rebel may be exactly what you're looking for!


----------



## Cemoi (Aug 10, 2019)

Dave D said:


> The Nebo Rebel may be exactly what you're looking for!


Thanks Dave, looks interesting, but the description page doesn't detail the UI, nor the LED type and tint. Moreover it says "Powered by rechargeable battery included" so probably not the best option to leave in a (sometimes very hot) car. Unless this can be swapped for a primary, but no mention of the battery voltage and size either.
In the meantime I'v ordered a Manker E03H following flatline's suggestion.


----------



## LightObsession (Aug 12, 2019)

Cemoi said:


> Thanks Dave, looks interesting, but the description page doesn't detail the UI, nor the LED type and tint. Moreover it says "Powered by rechargeable battery included" so probably not the best option to leave in a (sometimes very hot) car. Unless this can be swapped for a primary, but no mention of the battery voltage and size either.
> In the meantime I'v ordered a Manker E03H following flatline's suggestion.



I look forward to your thoughts on the E03H - I have, and like, the E02.


----------



## AVService (Aug 12, 2019)

I have both the E03 and 02 and they are both terrific to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cemoi (Dec 22, 2020)

LightObsession said:


> I look forward to your thoughts on the E03H


Sorry for this very late feedback.
In short, I like the light, I don't like the UI: short press for moonlight, long press for the last mode used (how can I remember the last used mode when I use the light only occasionally?), long press for OFF. This is about the opposite to the ZL UI, which I used to find the most user-friendly once learned, until I recently discovered Anduril.
Moreover, the tiny switch is not very easy to operate (not to mention wearing gloves) and the red diffuser is very hard to slide in and out.
Therefore I will give it to a non-flashaholic friend, and try to find something else to meet my needs.


----------



## prof student (Dec 23, 2020)

How bright do you need it? 

If you're looking for something that could be treated as a "throw away" light (i.e. lended & never returned, or.....), Walmart has some basic lights in their automotive department. The brand IIRC, is called Hyper Tough. 

They have a AA x 2 single stacked light that has a magnetic & i think a magnetic bottom. I think its a COB style LED light that runs partially length wise of the light~$10. 

Harbor Freight tools has those cheap blue lights that are FREE with purchase. It has a magnet on the back side. 3 small LEDs on the side light, and on the main side a light length (COB LED?) wise (~2 inches). Not bad for up close stuff, or general lighting under the hood. Definitely not light-er-up light. Normal price is ~$7. Hyper Tough (Walmart) has them as well, but for ~$10. These run on AAA x 3.


----------



## Cemoi (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks prof student for your suggestions, but here in France we have neither Walmart nor Harbor Freight.
I might buy another E03H, but version II whose UI has been significantly improved: instant access to Eco (adjusted to your liking), Medium-High (automatic memory ), and Turbo. And *simple* click to Off, much better.


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 28, 2020)

I’m happy with my sofirn sp40. It comes with 18350 & 18650 tubes, clip, headband, usb charging. $30 even off of eBay. I’m happier with others but to beat up and leave in the car, I’ll go with this. Of course since the last headlamp was stolen out the car, I’m not leaving any in there again


----------



## Scotty321 (Jan 16, 2021)

Last two inexpensive lights I used for working on the car, outside, late at night were purchased locally and worked great for me: knockoff of the 3xAA Nebo COB light and a Coast Polysteel 700 with sidelight. They both have magnets and have very usable COB lights for working on a vehicle. The Coast Polysteel 700 is a better all-around light, but the 3xAA Nebo knockoff is easier to toss in the glove compartment.


----------



## aau007 (Mar 20, 2021)

I found the Nicron N90 on Amazon. Smooth swivel head from straight to 90 degrees, 6 modes, magnet base, 18650 battery, clip but no lanyard hole, big bunch of cw light, though light quality is not very good. Best of all, less than $20. I think it was $14, I bought it at $16, now at $17. It is a very inexpensive throw around work light if you don't care too much about light quality.

They have another version with 18650/aaa compatible. Then another version with 18650/aaa and UV.


----------

